# What do you wear when you are pregnant??



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

The thought of spending money on ugly maternity clothes that will get thrown away is only slighty less scarey to me than exploding boobs and sleepless nights







Can anyone give me any tips? Are there good places to find nice clothes? I'm at the stage where my jeans no longer fit and I'm still in my elastic waist skirts. I'm only two months so maybe I put on too much weight too fast although I was really pretty skinny until recently.Thanks,Jane


----------



## HunterTA5 (Feb 8, 2002)

It is a great time for maternity clothes. Old Navy and The Gap now have maternity clothes. Visit their websites on line. I also bought a lot at Ross. Dress in black from the waist down and colorful tops, the most sliming. Also, check out the magazine FIT Pregnancy. They have lots of great ideas for maternity wear that is in style. I enjoyed my maternity clothes very much. Gone are the Baby Here and pink lacy shirts. Thank goodness! Also, Motherhood has some very in-style clothes, too. It is usually in most malls and on-line as well. Congratulations!


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

I agree with Amy. My second son is a month old. I purchased most of my maternity clothes at Motherhood. They have stuff that is in style and very reasonably priced. My other choice would also have to be Old Navy. Both have online sites, and I know Motherhood will send out catalogs, although they are almost in every area of the United States.


----------



## Skrapy (Jul 11, 2001)

Maternity clothes have gotten much better than they used to be. Sears and Target even have decent stuff and everyone else mentioned Old Navy and Gap that have really cute stuff (almost makes me want to get pregnant again!) I didn't really gain all that much till the end so I could stick with a couple pair of maternity jeans and a pair of strech pants from Learner of New York (and now I've sent all my friends to get strech pants from there while pregnant) I just went up a couple sizes. For shirts I really just raided my husbands side of the closet. I did invest a few maternity shirts, but people could tell that your pregnant more by wearing those then just big shirts. By the last month, I can tell you, you don't care what your wearing, I pretty much lived in sweat pants, but it was January I could get away with it. I've also heard of people buying maternity clothes off of ebay, so there is another way to make your dollar strech! Good luck!Erin


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

You are lucky! When I was pregnant in the early 80's, there was nothing stylish about maternity clothes.







Toward the end of my pregnancy, I was so sick of the maternity clothes, that I would wear Mr Marier's sweats and flannel shirts. In fact, it was in that stunning ensemble that I showed up at the hospital in labor.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I don't know if you work or not but you can't wear sweats to a nice job. Just sticking my nose in, cause I shopped at Dan's, Sears, Clover, Macy's, etc. Since I ALWAYS wore skirts, for work I bought two skirts and one suit with a buncha tops. I also had one pair of dress pants, jeans. Altogether, I spent about $200. I was pregnant from Halloween night thru July 20.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Thankyou for the advice. I do work Joan so sweats don't work. I went into Mothercare and was overwhelmed by the tiny size of the store and the number of very pregnant women all much younger than me! So I wimped out and bought a drawstring skirt from the mall and a pair of Gap jeans on-line. I had no idea that the Gap even did maternity wear. Thanks for all your ideas.


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I spent very little money on maternity wear. I wore my husband's shirts, elastic-banded pants and pjs, and when I got really big, I splurged on three maternity pants, the soft cotton elastic-banded kind, which I wore over and over and over again.It wasn't like I was planning on attending galas the entire nine months. I pretty much stuck myself in at home and at work, I wore my brown ankle-high boots with the pants and over-sized shirt.But, buy at least three nursing bras and a steady supply of nursing pads, if you plan to nuse. At least three.


----------

